# Paragon, Blues Blue Breaker, King of Tone, reverse log gain pot?



## Chrisq206 (Jan 1, 2022)

I just built some KOT/POTs with a 500kB drive pot instead of the 100kb. The higher value was taken from another variant called the British Ballbreaker. It seems like there is a concentration of gain bunched up at the end of the pot rotation. Would using a log, or reverse log help distribute the gain more evenly through the rotation?

These were built on Aion boards, the resistors around the drive pots are a little different, so I used a different pot instead of a different resistor.

I’m about to build a Paragon and a Paragon mini and I’m considering using a pot with a different taper. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Barry (Jan 1, 2022)

I think I used a C250K last one I did


----------



## Chrisq206 (Jan 1, 2022)

How did it work? Was it more even?


----------



## Barry (Jan 1, 2022)

I think it was based on an @Chuck D. Bones thread, and yes I think it made the spread better


----------



## Chrisq206 (Jan 1, 2022)

I just looked. I can’t find the thread


----------



## Barry (Jan 1, 2022)

Paragon simple mods
					

Hello all! First post here, seems like a great forum. I am ramping up to do a Paragon build and I was considering keeping some options available on the exterior. I see sometimes people replace the clipping dip switches with external switches, I may do that... but one I haven't seen (maybe I'm...




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Chrisq206 (Jan 1, 2022)

Awesome! Happy New Year!


----------

